# Wearing high heel shoes



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I need some advice!! Today I had an important interview and so I wore these really nice comfortable high heel shoes (I think they are between 2 and 3 inches). I was all excited and walking down the hall between interviews, talking to one of the medical students, when I twisted my foot and almost fell down







In the last few seconds of tripping I grabbed her arm and ended up not falling but the whole experience left me frightened as well as extremely embarrased. What if I had fallen flat on my face?? The floor was slippery but I think it was mainly my inexperience with high heeled shoes. Wearing flats is not an option -- I am too short and I need something to make my legs look slightly better. Any advice on wearing high heel shoes???? I do fine in platform high shoes but its seems when its just heels, I am so awkward. HELP!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am personally an expert in heels. I am only around 5 feet so you can see the neccessity. I usually have on heels between 3" and 5" depending on the occasion - yes, very high and very dangerous and bad for my legs.

I think it is all about getting comfortable in heels. Practice wearing them around the house. OK not great advice but practice makes perfect. I can usually run in my heels now







people think I am nuts.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I can't help ya here...My knees and ankles have been injured so I cannot wear shoes like that.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I loooove heels...yes at 5 foot i would love them...and they make me look thinner..ok so that is probably in my head but i choose to believe it  

I agree you just have to practise practise practise. If they are new shoes scuff the bottoms on concrete it will help with traction. But really just practise. WEar them at home and soon you will be so comfortable you won't relize they are heals. 

My hubby teases me and says i walk better in heals than flip flops since i am always tripping in the flip flops. Thank God they have those cute kitten heal ones now lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I can't stand high heels. I walk really fast and I can't walk fast enough in them. Personally I think high heels are fine for parties but are not at all businesslike. Two inches is plenty high for a business situation.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i know that my mom would get scissors and scratch the bottom of her high heels so that there was more grip. you could try that...i guess. lol. i hate wearing heels and im glad i'm picking a career (veterinary) that i dont have to worry about them. lol.

maybe try getting lifts.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 7 2005, 07:30 PM
> *I am personally an expert in heels.  I am only around 5 feet so you can see the neccessity.  I usually have on heels between 3" and 5" depending on the occasion - yes, very high and very dangerous and bad for my legs.
> 
> I think it is all about getting comfortable in heels.  Practice wearing them around the house.  OK not great advice but practice makes perfect.  I can usually run in my heels now
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know....sigh...I guess I just have to practice. I am only 5'3" but for some reason I figured you were taller than me!!!! Anyways, the problem is that I wait till the day of the interview to realize I have to practice wearing heels. I have a month now and I will definitely practice at home to avoid another situation like today. 

My ankle is killing me now. My daily jogs aren't helping either :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!! I will try scratching the bottom to make them less slippery also. K/C's mom, they are quiet business like. I think its also important to look good in addition to looking businesslike and high heels make my legs look thinner!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Nov 7 2005, 09:42 PM
> *Thanks everyone!!!  I will try scratching the bottom to make them less slippery also.  K/C's mom, they are quiet business like.  I think its also important to look good in addition to looking businesslike and high heels make my legs look thinner!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117789*


[/QUOTE]

When I used to do hospital consultation in suits and heels, it was murder on my legs, not to mention dangerous as those hospital floors are just too slippery for safe walking. You might even try attaching some of those velcro strips on the bottoms and on the heels.
Now, I only wear Clarks to work. My feet and legs really thank me for it too. 
Good luck with all your interviews.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I LOVE high heels, and I wear them every time I go out. I, too, am vertically challenged, coming in at 5'3", and I wear heels not only to boost myself up, but also because I think they are beautiful. They are like wearable sculptures! In my opinion they make your legs look better, your walk sexier, and your outfit even more polished, so what's not to love! I wear 3" to 4" heels with everything from jeans to suits and I can run in them when necessary too. I'm sorry you hurt your ankle today, but I'm sure wearing them around more will help you become better at walking in them!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

A teacher at our school wears heels ALL THE TIME! She even has high heeled tennis shoes!







Cracks me up!!!
Good luck!!! I can't wear heels b/c of my crazy feet...but if I could..I like to when I am dressing up.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My youngest daugher wears those idiotic 5" stilletos. I guess she wears them so much that she's good in them. I have no advice - a gave up high heels the minute I had children. I like a nice pair of pumps with a 1-2 inch heel and I prefer the heel to not be too skinny. Even those just about kill my feet. Give me a pair of Cole Haan slides any day of the week. When you are my age you won't care too much about how your legs look. LOL My older daughter throws away a pair of shoes if she embarrasses herself while wearing them. Once she fell flat on her face at Vandy on a perfectly sunny, dry day. She was so freaked out that she just chucked the shoes. Said she knew she'd never wear them again, ever. 

PS Best of luck on your interviews.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Nov 7 2005, 08:01 PM
> *I LOVE high heels, and I wear them every time I go out. I, too, am vertically challenged, coming in at 5'3", and I wear heels not only to boost myself up, but also because I think they are beautiful. They are like wearable sculptures! In my opinion they make your legs look better, your walk sexier, and your outfit even more polished, so what's not to love! I wear 3" to 4" heels with everything from jeans to suits and I can run in them when necessary too. I'm sorry you hurt your ankle today, but I'm sure wearing them around more will help you become better at walking in them!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117803*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks!! I am going to buy more high heels to wear on daily basis to get more practice







.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

5 foot 3. Geez.. wanna give me 3 inches. Hehehe. See with the magic of heels under dress pants or jeans ... people really can't tell how short I am.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I love heels too!But only to go out. They put me over the 6' mark. 
Somedays I feel awkard enough in filp flops.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I also used to wear heals all the time. I wore pumps in junior high and high heals in high school..., yes we really dressed back then to go to school... jean were out in my school. I wore them everywhere I could walk hours in them.. I even had the once with the steel heal. I'm also 5 feet tall. In addition, I also wore them to work everyday.
To prevent slipping you do rub the bottoms on concrete that helps... but with steel heals it 's all practice. Lets just put it this way... I don't wear them anymore. Only for special events that are no more then 1 hour. Now I have heal spars and knee issues , I’m sure from all the crazy things I used to do in them... like walking 2 hours home in heals 
Now I were Franco sortas and , areo soles now... and shoes with arches in them so I can walk for 2 hours without pain... think twice about the height of your shoe and save your legs for when you want to play and run out side at age 36 with your children or family.
I can’t do that now.

If you want to were heals to an interview.. wear something not to high so you don't loose your balance until you are used to a height you can handle. If the person interviewing you, is staring at your legs, instead of listening to your answers and reading your resume. I don't think that is a place you would want to work at.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Nov 7 2005, 10:42 PM
> *Thanks everyone!!!  I will try scratching the bottom to make them less slippery also.  K/C's mom, they are quiet business like.  I think its also important to look good in addition to looking businesslike and high heels make my legs look thinner!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117789*


[/QUOTE]

I totally promise you that no one in business will think any less of your abilities just because your legs are not 1000% perfect.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am 5'10" and I wear heels every day- sometimes I wear a tiny kitten heel, sometimes I wear 3.5" kicka$$ boots, and sometimes I wear a more platform type heel- which is by far the most comfy. 

I have noticed in the last year or two (since turning 30) that I don't wear my super high ones as often. Back in my 20s I would wear heels all day, and then wear them out dancing, all night every night!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am 5'8" and wore heels all of my life until I married and became a wife and Sassy mommy about 3 yrs. ago. Like the other's I could even run in my heels, so I do think that it just takes practice. One thing that I do want to mention is that if you are uncomfortable in your heels it will probably show in your walk.Your walk will look awkward (sp?) and stressed and not graceful. So do practice. Also, there are names in shoes expecially heels that look the same as all the others but produce more comfort in the fit, ie Life Stride and Naturalizer makes heels that are not only comfy but look very professional and the heels are in style with the current fad. You may be putting more stress on yourself than is needed. I can't image in the medical profession that anyone would be more interested in your legs and height than your education and knowledge. Good luck in your interviews.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am 5'7" and was also a lover of the high heels as a teenie and wore them everywhere. That was until my feet started to worry me. I too had suffered the twisted ankles etc. but would still go on my merry way insisting on being up with the fashion.
Now I will tell you what I have to deal with because of my years of wearing them.
It all started with a small bone spur in my toe next to my little toe on my right foot.
I had to have surgery because the spur was lodged in the upper joint of that toe. Now that toe has no joint because it was removed along with the spur. Needless to say I still wore my high heels because I thought I had to be fashionable and like everyone else.
Here comes the crunch.........Ten years ago I started having severe pain in my feet and was diagnosed with a condition called Plantar Fasceitis which is very painful. My tendons and ligaments in both my feet and calfs had become shorter than normal over the years to the point where they couldn't take the stress of wearing flat shoes, which I went to because of the pain. My achiles tendons were a mess, my plantar tendons under my feet were a mess also.
Long story short, I ended up on the operating table another three times for bone spurs under my feet and also to have my plantar fascias released because they were so badly damaged that they were beyond repair.
The Surgeon who performed the surgery told me that wearing high heels probably did most of the damage to my tendons and ligaments because our feet are not designed in a way that we should be constantly walking on our toes which is what we do in high heels. 
I now have great difficulty wearing any type of shoe, my feet hurt constantly, sometimes the pain is immeasurable. I have varicous veins behind my knees and my feet swell every single day from that and probably from the damage I did to them in my younger days.
I am not saying that this will happen to everyone, but the Specialist said 95% of all his patients are women who have been wearing very high heels for a prolonged period of time.
Sorry girls, I just had to share this with you as an insight as to what can happen if we wear our fashionable high heeled shoes over many years.
I wouldn't wish what I have been through on my worst enemy, it is painful and debilitating because we need our feet to be in good health if we want to keep walking pain free.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

After reading about Janet's foot problems, I wanted to say that there is a shoe that is carried at good stores such as Nordstrom that was developed by a female Orthopedic Surgeon. The brand is Taryn Rose and they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever had on my feet. Unfortunately they are pricey - about $400+. HOWEVER, if you have foot problems a good, comfortable shoe like that is worth the money. The next time I go to Europe I'm going to buy a pair of the loafers. She also makes short, sensible heeled pumps.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 8 2005, 10:36 AM
> *After reading about Janet's foot problems, I wanted to say that there is a shoe that is carried at good stores such as Nordstrom that was developed by a female Orthopedic Surgeon.  The brand is Taryn Rose and they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever had on my feet.  Unfortunately they are pricey - about $400+.  HOWEVER, if you have foot problems a good, comfortable shoe like that is worth the money.  The next time I go to Europe I'm going to buy a pair of the loafers.  She also makes short, sensible heeled pumps.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117919*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the tip







Do they have a web site? You have no idea how many types and styles of shoe I have tried only to have to stop wearing them







I also have to wear orthotic inner soles with every pair of shoes I wear even slippers. These have to be made especially for my feet, I hate them, they irritate my surgery scars on my feet to the point where I now go bare foot most of the time and when I go out I suffer the consequences. I don't know that we would have a shoe store here in town by that name, not sure if there is one in the Quad Cities but I can check. $400 sounds expensive but the orthotics I have to have cost a lot more so if I can find some shoes that I can wear comfortably I am willing to pay the price.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

http://www.npr.org/programs/watc/features/...0826.shoes.html

Ok I found this web site, thanks to Msmagnolia and it is very good reading.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Nov 8 2005, 09:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip







Do they have a web site? You have no idea how many types and styles of shoe I have tried only to have to stop wearing them







I also have to wear orthotic inner soles with every pair of shoes I wear even slippers. These have to be made especially for my feet, I hate them, they irritate my surgery scars on my feet to the point where I now go bare foot most of the time and when I go out I suffer the consequences. I don't know that we would have a shoe store here in town by that name, not sure if there is one in the Quad Cities but I can check. $400 sounds expensive but the orthotics I have to have cost a lot more so if I can find some shoes that I can wear comfortably I am willing to pay the price.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117924[/B][/QUOTE]
They have a website with a store locator on it: Taryn Rose


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I'm 5'3 and I WISH i could wear heels ... I have Pes Planus (flatfeet) and I basically walk on my ankles







so heels have to be very sturdy and platformy for me to be able to even stand up. I mostly wear flip flops. it's the tradeoff between being "tall and thin" in heels and "adorably petite" in flats


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I used to wear uncomfortable shoes and now in my "old age" I go for comfort first and I just feel so much better not having pain in my legs and feet. I mostly wear Birkenstocks in the summer and Ugg boots in the winter. I do have a couple pair of Prada shoes and boots for when I dress up and they are fabulously comfortable, too. My feet are in heaven.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Nov 8 2005, 11:23 AM
> *I'm 5'3 and I WISH i could wear heels ... I have Pes Planus (flatfeet) and I basically walk on my ankles
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Surely you were not recommended with your flat feet to wear flip-flops?! I have the same problem as you....
My dad is an orthotist and prosthetist. He makes arch supports, so luckily they didn't cost me the 400$ they would have otherwise. If my dad catches me in sandals, flip-flops, any shoes without my inserts-I get a talkin to!








Have you ever been fitted for arch supports? I will be the first to tell you that they hurt like hades until you get used to them...because it is forcing your foot and ankle into a position that it is not used to...butmy dad said that if I didn't get it under control now, that eventually I would walk on my ankles and end up in a wheelchair. THAT got my attention!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

It's all about what brand and the correct fit and material.

I walk all over my campus (I work at a college) and at 5'2 I need heels for confidence and vanity.

I love Naturalizer & Rockport brand for comfort and still maintane some style. 

Today I am wearing Rockport pair that has an anti-slip bottom. Really helps. 

I also found that if you will be on your feet for a long period of time, wearing a width bigger than your correct size provides more comfort. Also, round-toe look is more comfortable as well.

These are my favorite black pumps for professional purposes:
I love Zappos.com

Rockport - for today. I got this pair in black and the tan









Naturalizer pair- I only have it in black for now. So cute and dainty.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

There is something seriously wrong with me. Even though my ankle was hurting, I still went for a run this morning. Of course it rained last night and the ground was very slippery and again I twisted the same ankle and this time I actually fell!! Of course no one saw since it was 6 am in the morning. Other than some bruises I am fine but I am forbidden from any more running by my husband







. I guess it wasn't the shoes but just an unstable ankle!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Nov 8 2005, 07:08 PM
> *There is something seriously wrong with me.  Even though my ankle was hurting, I still went for a run this morning.  Of course it rained last night and the ground was very slippery and again I twisted the same ankle and this time I actually fell!!  Of course no one saw since it was 6 am in the morning.  Other than some bruises I am fine but I am forbidden from any more running by my husband
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm so sorry to hear about your fall. You may want to consider some physical therapy. A couple years ago I sprained my ankle very badly and went for physical therapy. One thing that apparently helps healing, which they had me do at home was to soak my foot in extremely cold ice water for a certain amount of seconds (using a large bucket) then immediately immerse it in warm water... I was to do this back and forth many times. It is not fun but apparently this promotes healing. There were also a bunch of other good exercises. You may want to go just for one physical therapy session to learn all the exercises to do, etc. and have them evaluate it so that it can get stronger.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Nov 8 2005, 06:08 PM
> *There is something seriously wrong with me.  Even though my ankle was hurting, I still went for a run this morning.  Of course it rained last night and the ground was very slippery and again I twisted the same ankle and this time I actually fell!!  Of course no one saw since it was 6 am in the morning.  Other than some bruises I am fine but I am forbidden from any more running by my husband
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That stinks! I am so sorry!








I have always found that a twisted ankle is like when I bite your lip/mouth...it seems like I do it over again at least three times!








Maybe in addition to K/C's advice, try to rest it as much as possible. Maybe try some pilates instead of running or something for a few weeks.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 8 2005, 12:37 PM
> *Surely you were not recommended with your flat feet to wear flip-flops?! I have the same problem as you....
> My dad is an orthotist and prosthetist. He makes arch supports, so luckily they didn't cost me the 400$ they would have otherwise. If my dad catches me in sandals, flip-flops, any shoes without my inserts-I get a talkin to!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I did get arch supports once as a teenager... $350 and I promptly MASHED them flat in only a few weeks














I even bent the metal inside. So I gave up basically....

I know Im supposed to wear proper shoes with inserts but they really hurt a LOT, and my ligaments are too stretchy to support my arch anyway -- so even with orthodics my feet will never be right (the orthopedic surgeon said so)... I have a mild case of  Ehlers Danlos Syndrome page Type III (connective tissue too stretchy, in other words) for anybody who knows what that is... which is why my shoulders dislocate at random, my skin is super-stretchy, and my feet have fallen flatly









No worries tho, I love being me







Even with my ELASTOGIRL self


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver+Nov 8 2005, 06:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did get arch supports once as a teenager... $350 and I promptly MASHED them flat in only a few weeks














I even bent the metal inside. So I gave up basically....

I know Im supposed to wear proper shoes with inserts but they really hurt a LOT, and my ligaments are too stretchy to support my arch anyway -- so even with orthodics my feet will never be right (the orthopedic surgeon said so)... I have a mild case of  Ehlers Danlos Syndrome page Type III (connective tissue too stretchy, in other words) for anybody who knows what that is... which is why my shoulders dislocate at random, my skin is super-stretchy, and my feet have fallen flatly









No worries tho, I love being me







Even with my ELASTOGIRL self








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118094
[/B][/QUOTE]


Arch supports have come such a long way...you should try again. 
Mine were made from casts of my feet, so they are personalized. Dad has to redo them again when I go at Thanksgiving b/c he said my feet needs will change as I wear them. Mine are cork/like or something...they are hard, but not as hard as the ones my hubby had a few years back. My sister said her new pair are much softer. I guess they just keep getting better with time...


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you K/C's mom and Tlunn!! I know I sound neurotic running with an injured ankle but I am used to exercising daily and normally I use elliptical at the gym which is much easier on the joints but I don't have acess to a gym here. Hopefully next month I can use a gym and will reduce my daily jogs.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Nov 7 2005, 09:10 PM
> *I need some advice!!  Today I had an important interview and so I wore these really nice comfortable high heel shoes (I think they are between 2 and 3 inches).  I was all excited and walking down the hall between interviews, talking to one of the medical students, when I twisted my foot and almost fell down
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Practice at home,
and start with a lower heel and work up.
Good luck!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 8 2005, 07:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Arch supports have come such a long way...you should try again. 
Mine were made from casts of my feet, so they are personalized. Dad has to redo them again when I go at Thanksgiving b/c he said my feet needs will change as I wear them. Mine are cork/like or something...they are hard, but not as hard as the ones my hubby had a few years back. My sister said her new pair are much softer. I guess they just keep getting better with time...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118096
[/B][/QUOTE]

I also have supports as well and ware them even in my runners..
Mine were also made from a Cast of my feet. They also got adjusted the week after when I complained my foot was hurting on the arch. I think I need to get the left foot adjusted now too. The company I went to charged 500 but they include all the adjustments. They even sell shoes there, some that aren't to bad looking. My Dr. said even aero sole and rock port won't do the trick. Mind you a bought a whole bunch of them 2 years ago because my feet were killing me... and no one in my family were size 6. So I still have them... I just put my arches in them. 
Flat shoes are the worst things you can ware. I was told. I also feel the pain if I walk bear footed. 

I have a pair of sandals my nephew gave me and I swear by them... I don't know what they are called but they have these round poky things in them. On the inside bottom, so if you put your feet on them the first time it feels like needles.
They are flip flops but have round plastic bubbles on the surface. Well if my feet are really killing me that day ... I mean on fire. This happens a lot now. I put them on and walk around in home with them. The pain goes away, my heals do not feel like they are ripping anymore. I think addidas makes them and you can also get them in shoes stores or even clears for hair. They are more classified as slippers... 
My nephew is only 13 and he saved my feet... he made me by these Fila runners but they actually have arches inside... they are black and I can still put my arches in them. I ware them everywhere even with my dress pants... .. They are pointed toe so they don't look to bad with my pants. And those slippers I keep beside my bed... my feet hurt the most after I have slept and then step down. With out the slippers I have to hop to the bath room because of the pain. But these slippers are great. They take some getting used to because for tender feet it feels like you are waking on needles. When you take them off the pain is gone… I think it does pressure point while you’re walking. They really do work for me. Timberlins an Clarks make shoes with arch supports in them.. of course it depends on the person feet... how they feel... but I also have those for summer.. and they feel good no problems so far... but your personal arches work the best... 

I think they should have reimbursed your money for the arches or provided you with an other pair.
This is the company I went with …Bio Ped Foot care centre. They also sell shoes and they have sales so you can get them cheaper is need. They call you yearly for a check up as well


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Nov 8 2005, 06:10 PM
> *It's all about what brand and the correct fit and material.
> 
> I walk all over my campus (I work at a college) and at 5'2 I need heels for confidence and vanity.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Paris' mom,
Those are very cute shoes but I have a question, although I know you were only speaking of comfort and showing how cute the syles are. Does the ankle strap cut the verticle vision of the leg and make a person appear shorter? Just wondering.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

[Scoobydoo,

Scoobydoo thank you for posting this







...It's good education and prevent someone from suffering in the long run.

edited:

This is the company I went with to get my arches 
http://www.bioped.com/frames%20pages/aboutframset.html


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Nov 9 2005, 08:53 AM
> *Paris' mom,
> Those are very cute shoes but I have a question, although I know you were only speaking of comfort and showing how cute the syles are.  Does the ankle strap cut the verticle vision of the leg and make a person appear shorter? Just wondering.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118234*


[/QUOTE]

I thought so too (the ankle strap pair was picked out by my husband- can you imagine? A guy being so good with shoes?!! :lol: ) But the straps are cute. I wore them with a skirt once (although I usually wear slacks, just more practical) and thought it was not bad at all.

I got turned onto these brands and wearing a wider shoe (I usually wear the standard M) because my husband researched the internet since he was tired of seeing me in agony at the end of the day.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just an interesting observation... Today I attended a luncheon meeting of a women's professional group I belong to. The occupations represented are doctors, lawyers, judges, dentists, business executives, college professors, business owners, and the like. As they were going through the luncheon line I was checking out everyone's shoes!! I hope they didn't wonder why I was staring at the floor.... 

There were about 90 women there ranging in age from about 35-ish on up. Almost every single one of them had on "sensible" shoes... no one had stilettos on and just a few had on heels of any kind and they were a wider heel and not very high.

I had never thought to notice this before but I thought it was interesting.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom+Nov 9 2005, 12:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought so too (the ankle strap pair was picked out by my husband- can you imagine? A guy being so good with shoes?!! :lol: ) But the straps are cute. I wore them with a skirt once (although I usually wear slacks, just more practical) and thought it was not bad at all.

I got turned onto these brands and wearing a wider shoe (I usually wear the standard M) because my husband researched the internet since he was tired of seeing me in agony at the end of the day.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118299
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually ankle straps are considered a sexy shoe, which is probably why your husband picked them out!!









A few years ago we had someone on staff handling our public relations, etc. and she reported to me and she wore ankle strap shoes to work. The owner of the company asked me to talk with her and tell her that she couldn't wear shoes like that, especially since she was a public spokesperson for the company. She wanted her to wear simple pumps. I also had to tell her to tone down her eye make up. That was not a conversation that I wanted to have... very uncomfortable telling someone those things... but it turned out OK. She was very gracious about it....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 9 2005, 12:45 PM
> *Just an interesting observation... Today I attended a luncheon meeting of a women's professional group I belong to. The occupations represented are doctors, lawyers, judges, dentists, business executives, college professors, business owners, and the like. As they were going through the luncheon line I was checking out everyone's shoes!! I hope they didn't wonder why I was staring at the floor....
> 
> There were about 90 women there ranging in age from about 35-ish on up. Almost every single one of them had on "sensible" shoes... no one had stilettos on and just a few had on heels of any kind and they were a wider heel and not very high.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That becuase all the women in that profession are on there feet more then 8 hours a day..some do 12 hours or more and have to have good shoes, even if they are heals..
I learned the hard way.


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm sure I can give you all the tips you need to wearing high heels, and can sucessfully answer all your questions. So, if I can be of any personal assistance, just pm me and I'll be glad to accomodate you to the best of my ability.

BTW: did I mention to you what books I have written????

1) What I Know About Swimming
2) What I Know About Women
3) What I Know About High Heels

If you would like your FREE book, just email your request to me at [email protected] and I will send you an eBook free of charge. Please, only 1 request per household and limit only 1 book of the 3. You may not reprint any material without my written expressed consent.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Nov 9 2005, 10:01 AM
> *[Scoobydoo,
> 
> Scoobydoo thank you for posting this
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Chelsey, I am thinking you are in the early stages of Plantar Fasceitis which is what I had and it became chronic with me hence the surgery. Your symptoms are almost identical to mine and you need to take care of your feet now. One thing that does also help with it is keeping the bottom of your foot slightly stretched at night so that your foot doesn't hang down loosely like you are pointing your toes to the floor because this only makes the problem worse. There are special socks you can buy for the Foot Doctor that you can wear in bed and they keep your feet in the right position.
My problem became cronic too because I was on my feet all day every day in my job before I left there and got a mostly seated one.
I too had difficulty walking when I first woke as the pain was excruciating upon weight bearing.
I know about the flip flops you are talking about, we call them Massage shoes in Australia and I used to love them, and now they make innersoles like that too.
Come to think of it I might just go out and look for some as they may just help with my circulation in my feet. Thanks for bringing them to my attention.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Nov 7 2005, 10:01 PM
> *I LOVE high heels, and I wear them every time I go out. I, too, am vertically challenged, coming in at 5'3", and I wear heels not only to boost myself up, but also because I think they are beautiful. They are like wearable sculptures! In my opinion they make your legs look better, your walk sexier, and your outfit even more polished, so what's not to love! I wear 3" to 4" heels with everything from jeans to suits and I can run in them when necessary too. I'm sorry you hurt your ankle today, but I'm sure wearing them around more will help you become better at walking in them!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117803*


[/QUOTE]


This won't sway you hard-core high heel lovers, but when you ask "What's not to love?" I'll tell you.......how about hammer toes, bunions, shortened achilles tendon, shortened calf muscles and sprained ankles! My daughter was cured of the high heel fetish when she damaged an ankle tendon and was in a cast for 6 weeks and still having problems 3 years later.

At 5' 7" I always wanted to be shorter, like a normal 5' 5" or so. I always felt like a Hulk around other women and heels were almost a requirement in my youth so you could look sexy and compete with other women for men. Piffle! What a waste of time, money and effort. If I had it to do over I'd do exactly what pleased me and made me comfortable and attract those men who liked me just like that!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This topic has really morphed, hasn't it? LOL. Here is my question - I am having pain only in my heels. Sometimes it feels like I have a steel rod shoved up the heel of my foot. I can usually walk it out, but I don't know if this is a heel spur or some other problem. And when I say heel, I don't mean the back of the foot, but rather the bottom of the heel.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know your age group but as we get, ahem, older, the fat padding on the bottom of our feet gets thinner. That's why you see us older folks wearing Clarks and other thick-soled shoes.

I have had the same type of pain as well as the back heel pain and sometimes the whole length of my foot. I hobble when I first get out of bed sometimes and it seems to go away as I warm up.

I've never been to a podiatrist but I did get a pair of very strong inserts for my shoes and that has reduced the painful incidents by 75% or more. The inserts shift your weight to a more even distribution over your feet. I paid $200 for them and they were worth every penny. You can get them cheaper now but I've used the same pair from shoe to shoe for 3 years now. I even use them in the low heels I occasionally wear, in my treadmill-walking shoes and my everyday flats.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, well, ahem, I'm closing in on 50 so guess I'm thinning on the heel. Unfortunately that's the only part that is thinning......LOL


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 9 2005, 03:34 PM
> *This topic has really morphed, hasn't it?  LOL.  Here is my question - I am having pain only in my heels.  Sometimes it feels like I have a steel rod shoved up the heel of my foot.  I can usually walk it out, but I don't know if this is a heel spur or some other problem.  And when I say heel, I don't mean the back of the foot, but rather the bottom of the heel.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118378*


[/QUOTE]


What you need to do is get yourself some soft heal cups to put in your shoes to cushion your heels. That is absolutely correct that the padding in our heels wears thin as we get older and you will find that the heel cups are a Godsend. Heel spurs are usually the result of the injury to the foot, the pain is from the tendons that run under the foot and if left unattended it will progress and become chronic and inflamatory. You need to get it looked at now and treated by a podiatrist, possibly get some orthotic inserts for your shoes to take the pressure off your heels.
I do hope I have helped, this is a subject I am pretty up to date on owing to the fact that I have had these problems now for years and without treatment and proper foot wear it can become crippling.








I just wanted to say too that there are things you can do to help with this problem and I think I did refer to the special socks that you can get to keep your tendons stretched while you are asleep. This will help stop that pain when you first get up in the morning. Also and this may sound silly but it works too, if you suspect you have heel spurs a good thing is to get a couple of golf balls and while you are sitting roll you feet on them and massage the soles of them as this can sometimes help break the spurs off and they then dissolve and go away. It is also very good for the circulation in your feet.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

K/C's mom, 

my shoes were not ridiculously high. They were probably between 2 inches and 3 inches. But as Sassy's mom said, I probably looked akward walking in them. Although maybe in business world, comfort is important, for purposes of interviews, I do think that overall looks matter. I had 6 interviews in one day and they just all happened to be with males (all 6). I have also seen medical students on interviews and my shoes are appropriate height as compared to others. We all look so uniform in grey or black suits. There is probably no way I stand out amongst others but shoes aren't going to help me with that!!! I do plan to wear high heels more often so that I don't look so akward on interview days but I am sure I can't wear anything higher than 3 inches (nor would my husband let me with my weak ankles







). 

Back to the looks point -- if you look at Vandy's medical school classes (excluding myself), everyone seems to be way better than average looking. Of course that has nothing to do with shoes or what you wear to the interview but I guess my point is that hard work is not everything







.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Nov 9 2005, 03:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chelsey, I am thinking you are in the early stages of Plantar Fasceitis which is what I had and it became chronic with me hence the surgery. Your symptoms are almost identical to mine and you need to take care of your feet now. One thing that does also help with it is keeping the bottom of your foot slightly stretched at night so that your foot doesn't hang down loosely like you are pointing your toes to the floor because this only makes the problem worse. There are special socks you can buy for the Foot Doctor that you can wear in bed and they keep your feet in the right position.
My problem became cronic too because I was on my feet all day every day in my job before I left there and got a mostly seated one.
I too had difficulty walking when I first woke as the pain was excruciating upon weight bearing.
I know about the flip flops you are talking about, we call them Massage shoes in Australia and I used to love them, and now they make innersoles like that too.
Come to think of it I might just go out and look for some as they may just help with my circulation in my feet. Thanks for bringing them to my attention.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118372
[/B][/QUOTE]

You should be a doctor, you hit my problem right on the nose. 
I have always had flat feet and suffered some kind of pain while walking.. 
The problem was I never new as a child or teenager I needed arches for my shoes.
My doctor said I should have had them years ago. Also gaining weight did not help either and not to mention stanting on my feet all day for 12 - 15 hours sometimes.. I reasently changed my job because I could no longer stand up for that period of time. It's sad because I really enjoyed my work, but my feet were on fire then my knees started to give out as well. The golf ball trick really works I use to do that last year until chester hid the balls some where in the house. i'm going to have to look for those inserts you mentioned. My slippers really eliminate the pain. Thank you for all the tips.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> This topic has really morphed, hasn't it? LOL. Here is my question - I am having pain only in my heels. Sometimes it feels like I have a steel rod shoved up the heel of my foot. I can usually walk it out, but I don't know if this is a heel spur or some other problem. And when I say heel, I don't mean the back of the foot, but rather the bottom of the heel.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118378
> 
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Nov 10 2005, 12:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

You should be a doctor, you hit my problem right on the nose. 
I have always had flat feet and suffered some kind of pain while walking.. 
The problem was I never new as a child or teenager I needed arches for my shoes.
My doctor said I should have had them years ago. Also gaining weight did not help either and not to mention stanting on my feet all day for 12 - 15 hours sometimes.. I reasently changed my job because I could no longer stand up for that period of time. It's sad because I really enjoyed my work, but my feet were on fire then my knees started to give out as well. The golf ball trick really works I use to do that last year until chester hid the balls some where in the house. i'm going to have to look for those inserts you mentioned. My slippers really eliminate the pain. Thank you for all the tips.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118530
[/B][/QUOTE]

Chelsey, I have had so many problems with my feet and treatments as well that I know all the symptoms and treatment available. One thing I have found since being here in the US is that the surgery that was done on my feet is no longer an option because it has been found that it just makes the problems worse. I had the surgery as recommended by an Ortho Specialist several years ago as a last resort and now I am regretting it. The one thing that is good for your feet is to keep your weight down if you can, I have a problem with doing that too so my poor feet suffer and me along with them








Another thing that is good too is to do the alternating hot and cold water dips, this is good for relieving the inflammation and also very refreshing for your feet. You need to have a dish of cold water, as cold as you can tolerate and a dish of hot but not too hot that it will burn and put your feet in the hot then in the cold and keep doing this for about five minutes. I also had Physical therapy which was very good, deep massage, painful but worth it. My Physio always used to say no pain no gain, I used to kid around and say you hurt me again and I will have no control over what my other foot may do, we used to have a good laugh, half the battle I think.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

Chelsey, I have had so many problems with my feet and treatments as well that I know all the symptoms and treatment available. One thing I have found since being here in the US is that the surgery that was done on my feet is no longer an option because it has been found that it just makes the problems worse. I had the surgery as recommended by an Ortho Specialist several years ago as a last resort and now I am regretting it. The one thing that is good for your feet is to keep your weight down if you can, I have a problem with doing that too so my poor feet suffer and me along with them








Another thing that is good too is to do the alternating hot and cold water dips, this is good for relieving the inflammation and also very refreshing for your feet. You need to have a dish of cold water, as cold as you can tolerate and a dish of hot but not too hot that it will burn and put your feet in the hot then in the cold and keep doing this for about five minutes. I also had Physical therapy which was very good, deep massage, painful but worth it. My Physio always used to say no pain no gain, I used to kid around and say you hurt me again and I will have no control over what my other foot may do, we used to have a good laugh, half the battle I think.















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118632
[/QUOTE]















that's funny.
Right now I’m having acupuncture done for my feet and my migraines...
So far so good. I’m not sure if I can do Physical therapy on my feet they are very sensitive... like you said...


> I will have no control over what my other foot may do,[/B]


 They may kick me out of the session for kicking... I have a hot foot spa so I think I will give the cold water hot water a go. I gained all this weight from the medication I was taking for the migraine, I have never been able to keep it off since.
I started exercising again... not sure if i will loose anything but at least I feel more energetic


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Chelsey, I have had so many problems with my feet and treatments as well that I know all the symptoms and treatment available. One thing I have found since being here in the US is that the surgery that was done on my feet is no longer an option because it has been found that it just makes the problems worse. I had the surgery as recommended by an Ortho Specialist several years ago as a last resort and now I am regretting it. The one thing that is good for your feet is to keep your weight down if you can, I have a problem with doing that too so my poor feet suffer and me along with them








Another thing that is good too is to do the alternating hot and cold water dips, this is good for relieving the inflammation and also very refreshing for your feet. You need to have a dish of cold water, as cold as you can tolerate and a dish of hot but not too hot that it will burn and put your feet in the hot then in the cold and keep doing this for about five minutes. I also had Physical therapy which was very good, deep massage, painful but worth it. My Physio always used to say no pain no gain, I used to kid around and say you hurt me again and I will have no control over what my other foot may do, we used to have a good laugh, half the battle I think.















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118632
[/QUOTE]















that's funny.
Right now I’m having acupuncture done for my feet and my migraines...
So far so good. I’m not sure if I can do Physical therapy on my feet they are very sensitive... like you said...


> I will have no control over what my other foot may do,


 They may kick me out of the session for kicking... I have a hot foot spa so I think I will give the cold water hot water a go. I gained all this weight from the medication I was taking for the migraine, I have never been able to keep it off since.
I started exercising again... not sure if i will loose anything but at least I feel more energetic
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118687
[/QUOTE]

I know all about the weight gain too, when I broke my shoulder last year and had to have surgery on that they put me on cortizone meds off and on and that is bad news for anyone with weight problems, and to cap it off not being able to over exercise because of the feet is h**l on the waiste line.
In my lifetime I have suffered some horrific injuries and am probably lucky to be here, so I do count my blessings. The thing is I think from all the bad experiences my pain tollerence is quite high, but with such debilitating foot problems it is very hard to do the things one really would like to do. Last year hubby and I joined the local community center for swimming to get some good exercise, well that didn't really last very long because of my feet, every time I would attempt to swim and kick I would get the worst cramps under my feet. Hubby bought me a treadmill last year too, I was going reasonably well till I broke my shoulder then I got lazy because I had to sit around and wait for that to mend. Oh well, I am alive and happy so I should stop whinging hey!!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> [Oh well, I am alive and happy so I should stop whinging hey!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[[/B][/QUOTE]
That's how I look at it too. I don't have cancer or anything like that.. I do suffer from all kind of pain but I still have my health... I can still walk even though it hurts at time.
My migrains kill my head and stop me from doing a lot... but hey when it's a good day i make the best of that day I was given. 
Mind you other people look at me on my good days and think I'm ok now, Not...
So I have to let them know.. today no migraine, time to shop, garden, play with the puppies and spend time with family.. tomorrow I might be in my bed. 
Anyway back to the high heel topic. 
Don't get anything to high... 2 inch sound find and take care of your feet .


----------

